# Urdu:  کھاۓگا بھی میرا and ارمعقل



## teaboy

A grouchy man is complaining that a guest is coming and what is the necessity of plying them with so much food and drink.

In this bit of dialogue:
*اب وہ ارمعقل آۓگا اور دو گھنٹے میرے پر بات کرےگا۔ وہ کھاۓگا بھی میرا*۔

what is the origin of *ارمعقل ?

*In the second part, does he mean the guy is going to be eating his food, or does he mean the guy will bore him as in_ dimagh khana_?


----------



## marrish

I am shooting in the air here but I don't think there is a word like you wrote. I think it is _kam-3aql کم عقل_. I'm curious what the background of the speakers is.

Apart from this it is difficult to answer your second question without some more context.


----------



## teaboy

He does use _kam aql _in other places, but in this instance, it sure sounds like _aramaql_. Maybe it is the recording. 

As for the second, he is grumbling to his wife that he has to put up with the visit from this idiot, and why is she putting out all this food and drink, and he's going to talk at him for 2 hours AND then comes *وہ کھاۓگا بھی میرا*۔


----------



## marrish

Thanks for clarifying. 

I can't reply to your second query I can say that if he was talking about the victuals then he is referring to them, but I would not encourage such sort of language. 

Apart from this, the speaker will say وہ کھائے گا بھی میرا بھیجا if he wants to complain about it.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I am shooting in the air here but I don't think there is a word like you wrote. I think it is _kam-3aql کم عقل_. I'm curious what the background of the speakers is.
> 
> Apart from this it is difficult to answer your second question without some more context.



Could teaboy mean naa-ma3quul?


----------



## marrish

I really don't know but I don't feel it might have been so. However I can defend your supposition as follows:
The word in question was three syllabic ar ma3 qal.
Provided teaboy SaaHib didn't hear the initial n it would give an ''aah'' sound. An ''aah'' sound can be written in English as ''ar''.
The rest is sound only with the exception of a prolonged uu which I don't think could have been misheard.

According to the language used there, I don't think the speakers could have used _naa ma3quul _in their jargon.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy jii. Please put us out of our misery and provide some context (a sentence before and a sentence after) for your query.


----------



## teaboy

Please don't be in misery! 

OK, here it is, as far as I can hear. (Don't mind the extra periods after the exclamation points -- that's the only way to keep the exclamation points at the end of the sentence.) Maybe it is naa maa'quul...it is in the third line of dialogue:
*
بھائی  صاحب: واہ واہ واہ واہ واہ! اتنی کھانے-پینے کی چیزیں رکھنے کی کیا ضرورت تھی؟  وہ تو پہلی بار آ رہے ہیں ہمارے پاس؟

بیوی: اب وہ صرف فیصل کے ماں-باپ  نہیں ہیں -- تیس سال کا تعلوق ہے ہمارا اور ان کا۔ اب میں خالی چاۓ تو  نہیں دے  سکتی تھی انہیں؟

بھائی صاحب: اب وہ ارمعقل آۓگا اور دو گھنٹے میرے پر بات  کرےگا۔وہ کھاۓگا بھی میرا! اچھا، کام کرو۔ میں جا رہا ہوں۔ وہ لوک آۓ تو انہیں باتا  دینا کہ میں نے پھر بیٹی کا رشتہ دینے سے انکار کر دیا۔

بیوی: آپ کو ہو کیا گیا؟  آپ  تو بڑے مہمان نواز بنتے ہیں لیکن جبھی احمد بھائی اور بھابی آتے ہیں تو آپ کے مزاج  ہی بدل جاتے ہیں؟ اور یہ جو آپ ان کو  "کم عقل کم عقل" کہتے ہیں بالکل اچھا ںہیں  ہے!۔

*​


----------



## teaboy

The word definitely ends with aql, not _ma3quul._ The problem is that the audio is via youtube and was recorded in a big echoing house/soundstage. You know, those big concrete luxury mansions like they have in Pakistan...


----------



## UrduMedium

Please post the video's youtube title (for search) with approximate time marker for this exchange.


----------



## teaboy

OK, give me a few minutes..


----------



## teaboy

The conversation in question is at about 14:50 in.


----------



## UrduMedium

The guy says, "*ab woh kam aqal* (aql) aaye gaa aur ..", meaning, "*now that dimwit* will come and ..."


----------



## teaboy

Thanks.  That is what I understood it to mean, but when I listened very carefully, the audio is a little chopped there, and so I thought maybe it was a word I didn't know. (There are so MANY!!)


----------



## UrduMedium

You're welcome. But let's wait for now. Hopefully another couple of other people will listen too and either confirm or discredit my listen.


----------



## marrish

I've watched the video, he definitely says _وہ کم عقل آئے گا _there.


----------

